# Error id 0x800ccc0e when I try to use live mail 2012.



## patriciaprusha (Nov 16, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-7410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3529 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R5 Graphics, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 909 GB (840 GB Free); D: 19 GB (2 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 80CB
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I keep receiving error 0x800ccc0e when i try to use windows live mail 2012.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I recommend uninstalling your copy of Live Mail and then Reinstalling to see if it clears the error as the first step.


----------



## patriciaprusha (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks. I went to uninstall and windows live is not listed as one of the apps, even thou i have the app on my home screen. Wi dows live essentials is listed. Is that the same thing? I didnt want to uninstall that if it was something else.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes that is the same program


----------

